# Service Car Tank



## WildcatRR

I searched the internet watched ebay and Trainz but have never seen a replacement tank for the service car I have. Does anyone know if they have or still do make a reproduction of this part? I've been looking for 7 years. Thanks all.


----------



## AmFlyer

If you are asking about the tank on the 648 or 948 track cleaning car I am not aware of reproductions.


----------



## flyernut

It depends on the car number.. I believe the 5 digit car's load's are the same canister that's in the 911 gondola load.... After checking further, there's 2 variations of the 5 digit track cleaning car; one version has 1 tank such as the 648 and 948, and the other version has 2 tanks with the similar load as the 911. I think there's 5 versions all together; 648, 948, 24533 with a single tank, 24533 with 2 white tanks, and a 24533 with 2 silver tanks. I have them all...


----------



## WildcatRR

*Service car tank*

I've been looking for the single silver tank.


----------



## flyernut

WildcatRR said:


> I've been looking for the single silver tank.


Good luck...


----------



## WildcatRR

I thinking of making my own tank for the 948 service car. My question is the tank used on the 948 is it a HO tanker cut down or is it a S scale tanker cut down/ Any help is appreciated as I do not have one to measure or check. Thanks


----------



## flyernut

WildcatRR said:


> I thinking of making my own tank for the 948 service car. My question is the tank used on the 948 is it a HO tanker cut down or is it a S scale tanker cut down/ Any help is appreciated as I do not have one to measure or check. Thanks


It's a 648 or 948 tank cut down... You can buy the ends through PortLines, and I seen them on ebay.. I have the steel stock to make the handrails if you need it..


----------



## Aflyer

WildcatRR,
I actually have an extra 648 car, with a complete tank, drum and toolbox on it. It is pretty rough, the paint is bad and rust on the trucks.
Let me know if you are interested.
Aflyer


----------



## The New Guy

WildcatRR said:


> I thinking of making my own tank for the 948 service car...


I'd bet you could make a serviceable tank from a reducing tee and a few fittings, and a bit of time.


----------



## WildcatRR

*Service Car*

Aflyer, what are you looking for the tank? You have peaked my interest.


----------



## Aflyer

I'll send you the whole car, it has rusty trucks and bad paint but it is all there. How about $10.00 plus shipping? 

I will ship it USPS the absolute cheapest way they have.

George


----------



## flyernut

Aflyer said:


> I'll send you the whole car, it has rusty trucks and bad paint but it is all there. How about $10.00 plus shipping?
> 
> I will ship it USPS the absolute cheapest way they have.
> 
> George


No such thing,lol...


----------



## Aflyer

flyernut said:


> No such thing,lol...


Lol you are right about that.


----------



## WildcatRR

*service car*

Sounds great Aflyer. Email me how you would like payment and I'll give you my address. Seven year search will be finally over. Can't wait to hear from you. Oh happy day.


----------



## Aflyer

WildcatRR said:


> Sounds great Aflyer. Email me how you would like payment and I'll give you my address. Seven year search will be finally over. Can't wait to hear from you. Oh happy day.


I sent you a PM.
Aflyer


----------



## WildcatRR

*service car*

Aflyer, sent you the info. I hope you got it. Can't wait to finish the project.


----------



## Aflyer

WildcatRR said:


> Aflyer, sent you the info. I hope you got it. Can't wait to finish the project.


I got it, will head out to the post office tomorrow.
Aflyer

Harry,
According to USPS tracking you have mail!! I hope you like it.
Aflyer


----------



## WildcatRR

*Service Car*

Many thanks to Aflyer for aiding me in completion of my project. I will post pictures soon of the finished project. Many thanks to all the suggestions and help everyone gave me, this forum is great place to talk trains and learn new ideas. Nothing feels as good as a years long project finally completed. YA-HOO !!!!!

Harry-Rhode Island- The Wildcat RR


----------



## flyernut

WildcatRR said:


> Many thanks to Aflyer for aiding me in completion of my project. I will post pictures soon of the finished project. Many thanks to all the suggestions and help everyone gave me, this forum is great place to talk trains and learn new ideas. Nothing feels as good as a years long project finally completed. YA-HOO !!!!!
> 
> Harry-Rhode Island- The Wildcat RR


We all enjoy helping one another here. I know I speak for all when I say, "glad we could help".:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Aflyer

WidcatRR,
As Flyernut said we are all here to provide and receive help. This is a great place for both.

Looking forward to seeing your photo's.

Aflyer


----------



## WildcatRR

*Service Car Pics*

Here are a few shots of my completed cars[/ATTACH]


----------



## WildcatRR

*Service car Pics*













Converted old beat up service car


----------



## Aflyer

Harry,
You have done a great job!!

Both cars look very nice, congratulations on bringing them both back to life.

George


----------



## AmFlyer

They look great.


----------



## flyernut

nice!


----------



## longle

Well done!


----------

